# Crosshair Pacers Anyone?



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'll give it a rest after this post...promise!









But over the last seven days, I've made a serious effort to complete many of my own project watches and these two are the last. As you can see, they are Hamilton Pacers from later 1950s; the cases are 10K GF and both have the 500 movements. But these are less common that the regular Pacers in that they have crosshairs on the dial from 10-to-4 and 8-to2.

Maybe "hamiltonelectric" can tell us more :notworthy: ; I'm assuming the "crosshair" Pacers were early (i.e. didn't make it into the 1960s) and always had the 500 calibre but I'm not sure what percentage of Pacers had these dials.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That looks even better than the regular dial iyam!


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

> I'll give it a rest after this post...promise!


Why? Don't stop, they look great.

And for those of us too lazy to read all the literature out there, this is a great way to see all the Hamiltons.

Still not sure whether I prefer the Pacer or the Spectre/Spectra(?) though.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Triffic stuff Paul. Keep 'em coming. :notworthy:

Mike


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Pacers and Venturas - still my favourite Hamiltons.

Nice pair Paul.


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Interesting and impressive as usual - don't stop! Not generally into gold watches at all, but the black faced one is stunning - I'd definitely give that wrist time! I don't know a lot about these Hamiltons, but I know I like them. Keep them coming I say!


----------

